# Fox pro rampage carbon or TLD D3 which is better ventilation?



## shredmx (Dec 11, 2013)

Looking for a full face helmet for enduro runs. I have oneal airtech and it doesn't ventilate well. When you breathe it comes right back at you. Which of these two helmets ventilates well and does not have the mouth piece right against your face? Cannot find any LBS that has these where I am to try on. Will use a regular lid for transfers but full face for specials. Any suggestions??


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Any full face is going to be warmer than an open face, that just the nature of a full face and its increased protection and safety. The D3 has 20 vents that are strategically placed for maximum cooling and the mouthpiece is an optimum place that you don't feel claustrophobic, but its also not too far out like the other helmet you mentioned that it could affect visibility. For enduro racing, the D3 is the helmet of choice for Enduro world series round winner Nicolas Vouilloz and overall Champion Jerome Clementz (Womens winner Anne Caroline Chausson chooses a D3, Curtis Keene the North American Enduro Champion also chooses D3).

the new 2014 D3's just launched too:
Troy Lee Designs® | D3 Composite
Troy Lee Designs® | D3 Carbon

check out the dealer locator at the bottom of the page Troy Lee Designs® | For The World's Fastest Racers?


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Stiks

Being yous a TLD drone, I gots a fit question for you. I followed some of the discussion over in Monkey-land.

Currently I have a CF Remedy in size M that is due (overdue) for replacement. 

I am looking at a D3 or Rampage as a replacement.

I tried on a buddies M D3 from a few years ago, shell says M/L 56-58cm, so a bit different than current.
While the padding has packed down and it fits that way, it seemed too small, the chin bar was very close and depending upon the position of the mudflap I could hit it with my chin without problems, as well it seemed to sit more ontop instead of feeling like i'm inside....if that makes any sense.
My head measures 57.5 cm, so I am guessing a Large. However knowing the M and L share the same shell with the difference being padding I'm a bit hesitant. 

No local shop stocks the FF, so it will be order or web order....

Thoughts?

michael


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

You did not try on a D3 it seems, as we don't do a M/L, we offer 6 separate sizes, xs, s, m, l, xl, xxl. Our D2 helmet is xs/s-m/l-xl/xxl.

A d2's chinbar is close than the D3.

I think you should go with a Large, we made some revisions to the padding for a more dialed fit in the M and L in the 2014 range. There are also some little revisions you can make to a previous model if needed (for some LARGE riders I have, removing the plastic flap on the front forehead pad). That other lid you mentioned is a nice lid, looks great, but I have tried them on the hill and it doesn't fit my head and the mouthpiece was too far away for my needs, but everyone is different and they did make a nice lid. You simply gotta try it on, walk around the shop or ride around in one.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

S

thanks

michael


----------



## shredmx (Dec 11, 2013)

What goggles fit in the d3 well? I currently have 100% goggles with oneal airtech and it pushes the goggles down on my nose so i cant breathe out of my nose.


----------



## digitalsoul (Feb 17, 2004)

I have the Oakley Crowbars and they fit fine in my D3.


----------

